
San Mateo High School Goes Phone-Free - the_narrator
https://abc7news.com/education/san-mateo-high-largest-public-school-in-country--to-go-phone-free/5479289/
======
one2zero
Why would anyone volunteer for the pilot program is beyond me.

Also, considering that these are magnetic I'm guessing a strong magnet would
do the trick.

